# Le Iene 2013



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Si ricomincia. Avete visto il servizio del politico o quello sui Bancomat?


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia sto vedendo il servizio sui carabinieri...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che vergogna...e c'era pure il capitano di mezzo..ROTFL.


----------



## Liuk (24 Settembre 2013)

Dopo la porcheria che han tirato su con i servizi sul caso Stamina, non le guarderò più nemmeno per sbaglio... e se incontrassi Giulio Golia avrei voglia di sputargli in faccia.


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2013)

Che vergogna i carabinieri.


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2013)

Ma Barbareschi? E a questo gli paghiamo pure lo stipendio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2013)

Disturbante il servizio sui carramba...


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2013)

Tutti in Moldavia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Ma Barbareschi? E a questo gli paghiamo pure lo stipendio.



Vergognoso. Ho visto solamente questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Le Iene vengono trasmesse sulla Mediaset ma la Mediaset è di Berlusconi... non voglio insinuare niente però questa cosa mi fa specie, è una riflessione che faccio già da un po'.


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2013)

Parto per la Moldavia con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Parto per la Moldavia con [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Cosa c'è in Moldavia oltre a quello che già sappiamo?


----------



## Frikez (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è in Moldavia oltre a quello che già sappiamo?



Niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Niente


Ah ma perché, il servizio è su quello che sappiamo?


----------



## Frikez (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ma perché, il servizio è su quello che sappiamo?



Sì, io so solo quello che ho appena visto..tu hai altre info?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì, io so solo quello che ho appena visto..tu hai altre info?


Ah no, chiedevo, non sto vedendo Le Iene. Beh, allora, quando mi vieni a prendere?


----------



## Frikez (25 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah no, chiedevo, non sto vedendo Le Iene. Beh, allora, quando mi vieni a prendere?



Passa te, sei troppo al sud


----------



## francylomba (25 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dopo la porcheria che han tirato su con i servizi sul caso Stamina, non le guarderò più nemmeno per sbaglio... e se incontrassi Giulio Golia avrei voglia di sputargli in faccia.



porcheria? non ti sembra una cosa corretta aiutare dei disperati ? Vorrei vedere io a essere nella loro situazione.. tanto di cappello.. purtroppo l'unico modo per farsi sentire è andare in tv!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2013)

Programma che non riuscirò mai a vedere, visto che il 90% delle volte ci sono le partite


----------



## Liuk (25 Settembre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> porcheria? non ti sembra una cosa corretta aiutare dei disperati ? Vorrei vedere io a essere nella loro situazione.. tanto di cappello.. purtroppo l'unico modo per farsi sentire è andare in tv!



Ti consiglio di approfondire e scoprirai l'imbroglio di Vannoni e co. sulla pelle di chi soffre. Essendo del settore posso tranquillamente affermare che trattasi di truffa ai danni dei malati e le Iene fanno schifo a fare pubblicità ad un ciarlatano/guaritore.


----------



## Morghot (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di approfondire e scoprirai l'imbroglio di Vannoni e co. sulla pelle di chi soffre. Essendo del settore posso tranquillamente affermare che trattasi di truffa ai danni dei malati e le Iene fanno schifo a fare pubblicità ad un ciarlatano/guaritore.


Quoto, ci sarà un motivo se tutti, e dico TUTTI quelli che se ne intendono (scienziati, medici ecc) la considerano una vaccata, e io mi fido certamente più di quest'ultimi che di giulio golia e vannoni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Dopo la porcheria che han tirato su con i servizi sul caso Stamina, non le guarderò più nemmeno per sbaglio... e se incontrassi Giulio Golia avrei voglia di sputargli in faccia.



non l'ho seguito quel caso...mi puoi fare un piccolissimo riassunto?


----------



## Liuk (26 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non l'ho seguito quel caso...mi puoi fare un piccolissimo riassunto?



Oh mamma..  piccolissimo è impossibile... ti consiglio di leggere questi 2 articoli che esaminano la questione in maniera molto esauriente.

Cure con staminali: l'Italia dei pifferai.

Staminali: Vannoni? Capitolo chiuso, ora parliamo di cose serie.

PS: ho visto che nel regolamento si invita a ridurre i link al minimo, ma non avrei saputo davvero come fare a scrivere tutto quello che volevo scrivere...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Oh mamma..  piccolissimo è impossibile... ti consiglio di leggere questi 2 articoli che esaminano la questione in maniera molto esauriente.
> 
> Cure con staminali: l'Italia dei pifferai.
> 
> ...



oddio quanto sono lunghi...vabbè quando ho voglia cerco sul web tranky


----------



## francylomba (2 Ottobre 2013)

il servizio sulle case occupate..  poi una di quelle era pure incinta.. mah!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> il servizio sulle case occupate..  poi una di quelle era pure incinta.. mah!



cose dell'altro mondo...cmq non fanno più un servizio divertente
in tv non c'è più niente che ti fa ridere


----------



## esjie (2 Ottobre 2013)

Gli ultras dei vip non ci sono più?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Gli ultras dei vip non ci sono più?



Ci sono, ci sono


----------



## iceman. (15 Ottobre 2013)

Che figura di menta Balduzzi...


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2013)

Tra il servizio del prete pedofilo, quello dei rifiuti in Campania e l'ennesimo sulle staminali mi sta prendendo uno schifo per questo paese...


----------



## Sesfips (15 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tra il servizio del prete pedofilo, quello dei rifiuti in Campania e l'ennesimo sulle staminali mi sta prendendo uno schifo per questo paese...



Ma va? Scusate ma ora ve ne accorgete? Sta schifezza generale c'è da anni, anni e anni. E la situazione non è mai cambiata.


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma va? Scusate ma ora ve ne accorgete? Sta schifezza generale c'è da anni, anni e anni. E la situazione non è mai cambiata.



Vero, ma è chiaro che rivedere queste cose nei servizi fa ancora più male.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ma va? Scusate ma ora ve ne accorgete? Sta schifezza generale c'è da anni, anni e anni. E la situazione non è mai cambiata.



quello sul Deep Web è uno schifo assurdo...quante brutte persone che esistono


----------



## Hammer (15 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tra il servizio del prete pedofilo, quello dei rifiuti in Campania e *l'ennesimo sulle staminali* mi sta prendendo uno schifo per questo paese...



Cascato su Vannoni? Ahi


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Cascato su Vannoni? Ahi



Vorrei chiarire subito che io non sono un pro-Vannoni, ma semplicemente provo tristezza per tutta la vicenda in se.


----------



## Sesfips (15 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vero, ma è chiaro che rivedere queste cose nei servizi fa ancora più male.



Sì, ma quello che voglio dire è che la gente se n'è sempre fregata di tutti sti problemi. Chiaramente, non chi li vive in prima persona. Ora mi fanno abbastanza ridere tutte ste persone che s'indignano, si scandalizzano, s'arrabbiano ecc ecc solo perchè sono diventati dei casi mediatici. Ma pensarci prima no?


----------



## juventino (15 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sì, ma quello che voglio dire è che la gente se n'è sempre fregata di tutti sti problemi. Chiaramente, non chi li vive in prima persona. Ora mi fanno abbastanza ridere tutte ste persone che s'indignano, si scandalizzano, s'arrabbiano ecc ecc solo perchè sono diventati dei casi mediatici. Ma pensarci prima no?



La gente pure se presta attenzione a queste vicende può fare poco da sola se non ci sono pure le istituzioni (basti guardare il caso del prete).


----------



## Sesfips (16 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quello sul Deep Web è uno schifo assurdo...quante brutte persone che esistono



Eh ma purtroppo questo è un fenomeno globale, difficile da contrastare. La polizia postale fa quello che può in questi casi.



juventino ha scritto:


> La gente pure se presta attenzione a queste vicende può fare poco da sola se non ci sono pure le istituzioni (basti guardare il caso del prete).



Sui preti pedofili purtroppo lo stato può fare poco. Lì è la chiesa che deve intervenire. Ma non hai sentito poi? per la chiesa un prete, anche se accusato di pedofilia con tanto di prove a suo carico, rimane un prete fino alla morte. Se questa è la mentalità non capisco come possa lo stato intervenire.
Ci sarebbe da dire moltissimo sui rifiuti tossici in Campania. Quello sì che sarebbe un argomento da approfondire.


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Eh ma purtroppo questo è un fenomeno globale, difficile da contrastare. La polizia postale fa quello che può in questi casi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per istituzione intendevo pure la Chiesa stessa. 
In Campania ci vorrebbe una vera e propria bonifica. Penso che con tutti i rifiuti tossici sepolti ci serviranno secoli per riportare tutto alla normalità.


----------



## Sesfips (16 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per istituzione intendevo pure la Chiesa stessa.
> In Campania ci vorrebbe una vera e propria bonifica. Penso che con tutti i rifiuti tossici sepolti ci serviranno secoli per riportare tutto alla normalità.



La situazione purtroppo non è così semplice. 
Sono le stesse aziende del nord Italia ed estere che traggono vantaggio grazie alla criminalità organizzata. Il problema è molto più grosso di quanti si pensi. Ci vorrebbero leggi molto ma molto più severe sull'eliminazione dei rifiuti tossici e speciali.
E questo è solo l'aspetto "politico" della faccenda. Il problema è anche "sociale" diciamo. Ad esempio, cosa dovrebbe fare il contadino che viene minacciato ripetutamente dal criminale se non lascia che la sua terra venga riempita di rifiuti tossici? Cioè puoi capire che il problema non è semplice da risolvere.


----------



## Hammer (16 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiarire subito che io non sono un pro-Vannoni, ma semplicemente provo tristezza per tutta la vicenda in se.



In che senso?


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In che senso?



Nel senso che ci rimette alla fine sono solo quelle persone gravemente malete.


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2013)

DURO: Mariano il rapper siciliano - Video Mediaset

sto morendo ahahahahahah


----------



## francylomba (23 Ottobre 2013)

il servizio di lucci sugli emigranti italiani mi ha fatto prendere male ..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> il servizio di lucci sugli emigranti italiani mi ha fatto prendere male ..



Idem.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Più che altro qualcuno ha visto che roba era ieri Ilary? :O


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro qualcuno ha visto che roba era ieri Ilary? :O



Come sempre...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Come sempre...



l'inizio è fantastico


----------



## Frikez (29 Ottobre 2013)

Scioccante il racconto di quella ragazza che si è salvata grazie ad un trapianto di fegato, dopo essersi parata giù un veleno per topi e piombo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Ottobre 2013)

Ilary illegale anche stasera...


----------



## Canonista (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ma la 20enne brasiliana? Parliamone...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

cmq tutti gli inviati hanno una certa personalità

Lucci cmq è un mito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma la 20enne brasiliana? Parliamone...



ma Lucci quando non funziona il microfono gli fa a Renzi "a Mattè qua non funziona un ca..o"


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma la 20enne brasiliana? Parliamone...



Quale? Me la sono persa.


----------



## Canonista (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Lucci quando non funziona il microfono gli fa a Renzi "a Mattè qua non funziona un ca..o"



Come quando gli ha detto "ma che sei fr0cio??" 



Frikez ha scritto:


> Quale? Me la sono persa.



Eccola:


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Eh la madonna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Come quando gli ha detto "ma che sei fr0cio??"
> 
> 
> 
> Eccola:



ahah che forte Lucci
hai capito la Brasiliana...

ma il finto sordo?? I parenti dicevano che era andato a prendere il fucile


----------



## francylomba (30 Ottobre 2013)

vestito della blasi orribile volevano omaggiare halloween? che cambino costumista !
avrei voluto dare tanti schiaffoni alla amica della ragazza in stato comatoso nel servizio del turno in ambulanza.. nonche' quella che è stata male sia una santa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2013)

Ho pianto a vedere il servizio su canal di principe...

Lo stato deve pagare ... Deve pagare tutte queste porcherie


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho pianto a vedere il servizio su canal di principe...
> 
> Lo stato deve pagare ... Deve pagare tutte queste porcherie



Pensa te che io non vivo distante dai luoghi dell'orrore. Saranno una trentina di km.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho pianto a vedere il servizio su* canal *di principe...
> 
> Lo stato deve pagare ... Deve pagare tutte queste porcherie



Casal 

Comunque è vergognoso davvero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Casal
> 
> Comunque è vergognoso davvero.


Problemi che, specie in quelle parti, non saranno mai risolti. Che schifo.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2013)

Io a volte sono un po' "discriminante" nei confronti di quei posto, ma quando vedo e sento cose del genere non posso far altro che unirmi al popolo campano. Quel che posso dire ai giovani campani e di scappare al più presto da quei luoghi. Non è mai semplice lasciare i posti dove si è cresciuti e dove si hanno gli affetti più cari, ma ormai è una terra contaminata. A morte la politica e i politici, la peggior "razza" sono loro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io a volte sono un po' "discriminante" nei confronti di quei posto, ma quando vedo e sento cose del genere non posso far altro che unirmi al popolo campano. Quel che posso dire ai giovani campani e di scappare al più presto da quei luoghi. Non è mai semplice lasciare i posti dove si è cresciuti e dove si hanno gli affetti più cari, ma ormai è una terra contaminata. A morte la politica e i politici, la peggior "razza" sono loro.




Concordo in pieno, infatti da giovane campano non vedo l'ora di andare via da qui. Subito dopo la laurea.


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho pianto a vedere il servizio su canal di principe...
> 
> Lo stato deve pagare ... Deve pagare tutte queste porcherie



E quando vedo simili cose che mi viene la voglia di andarmene via per sempre da questo paese devastato dalla politica collusa con la mafia. Sulle dichiarazioni di Schiavone dovrebbe esplodere un PUTIFERIO come minimo visto che a quanto pare ci sarebbero interrati persino rifiuti NUCLEARI. E invece tutto tace...


----------

